# Hello



## smoothieking (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi everyone, just posting here to be able to post elsewhere to get a little guidance on my situation. Great info in this forum!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Post in the appropriate section and you will get the help and advice you need.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome smoothie -- post away!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

